# Tube Lure Enhancement



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Try some of that scent ”jelly“ in tube containers squeezed into hollow-bodied plastic tube lures on a jighead. I’ve even found some that has “sparkles” added to it to simulate “scales” dropping out as the lure is fished. Haven’t seen this mentioned as something to do(or if it’s been posted here before, ‘Search‘ didn't show it) but it's such a good fit, repeating can’t hurt!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

It's out there(one would think on here too) and a good idea but I haven't done it in a while. I used that Smelly Jelly and could really never tell if it gave me an advantage. I could certainly tell when I got it on my hands, because then my gear, bag, and even my steering wheel smelled like Red Lobster. There was always the debate about whether oil based scents even worked because they are not miscible in water. Can the fish even smell it if it does not dissolve. I don't know if that ever got solved. I do take those little white Gizit tubes and dip the tips in that chartreuse garlic dye when fishing the big rivers around current. Smallies and Wipers seem to approve. Heard a guy at the fly shop talking on the phone with a client. I believe they were talking about crappie and he said the secret is "tie a lot of dubbing on the hook and soak it in Gulp juice overnight." Heh - that works on some plastics as well.
'


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

we jam a twister in the tube butt end....seems to make a difference at times


----------

